# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Respiración de colonias de microalgas.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días esta vez quiero enseñaros algo que muchos de ustedes ya habréis observado, son estas típicas burbujitas que tienen las microalgas en las fuentes, pilares, ect. 
La explicación; las algas respiran igual que nosotros liberando CO2, esta respiración se realizan en unos órganos llamados mitocondrias y queda dijéramos empaquetado de esta forma. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (24-ene-2017),HUESITO (24-ene-2017),Jonasino (24-ene-2017),Los terrines (24-ene-2017),perdiguera (24-ene-2017),willi (28-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Al final ¿cómo es el balance en las algas? Producen mas CO2 o el resultado la función clorofílica es superior?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros y perdón por el retraso de la no respuesta :Smile: 
Jonasino en estos momentos no tengo ni idea y mi falta de tiempo tampoco va a contribuir, pero lo que si te puedo comentar que son uno de los microorganismos mas primitivo e importante de la naturaleza y sea cual sea el balance seguro que contribuye al equilibrio.

Si encuentra la respuesta o algo de interes no dudes en ponerlo.

Un abrazo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (26-ene-2017)

----------

